# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Used Briot Silver+ for FREE

## salvadorjoshua

I have a used Briot Silver+. It can trace, block, and edge.


Check out this video to see its general operation...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3xTtnLztio


It has a few thousand jobs on its odometer. You can still produce a perfectly good edged lens from it, but a couple of automatic functions stopped working (You have to help the feeler measure the edge thickness, and you have to feather manually *sometimes*).


If you need to buy a new edger but can't afford the 5-digit expense right now, this is a good backup.


You will have to pay for shipping. If you are within a reasonable driving distance from Toronto, Ontario, Canada, I'm willing to drive it to your location (you'll need a strong person to move it out of my car and set it up. I can help).

----------


## theoptician27

I have resent you a pm!! :)

----------

